# Max Payne 3



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2011)

*im.tech2.in.com/images/2011/apr/mp3_preview_3_640x360.jpg

10 reasons to look forward for this game

1) The game will take place 8 years after the events of the second game. Payne has moved out of NYC and is currently killing time (and a lot of people) somewhere in Brazil as a "private contractor". It turns out he didn’t leave NYC on his own accord though; certain prominent people made sure he was forced out of the Big Apple. 

2) Rockstar moved the action out of NYC because they felt Brazil is a country teeming with "diverse environments" that would obviously factor into gameplay.  Plus the huge disparity between the rich and the poor would add in some emotional flavour to the plot.

3) The game's art style is more Michael Mann than John Woo so expect more fast paced kinetic action than slow mo, pigeons flying all over the place kinda action.

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/mp3_preview_1_041156145340_640x360.jpg

4) The story will not be told through graphic novel-esque cut-scenes; instead Rockstar will assault players with an "animated collage of action footage" which Edge compared to Kiefer Sutherland’s show, 24. They also plan on transitioning seamlessly between cut-scenes and gameplay making sure players are immersed in the action at all times. And the icing on the cake is that James McCaffrey, the voice actor who voiced Payne in the first two games will be back for his third outing as well. 

5) Health will be displayed via an icon on the lower right hand side of the screen. As in the older games, you'll up it by "popping pills".



6) In one of the screenshots Payne is seen wielding a silenced pistol which makes us hopeful that there will be certain stealth segments through the game. 

7) In the preview Payne stumbled upon two rival gangs killing each other multiple times which is another way of making players feel thoroughly immersed in a world where there's danger lurking around every corner. At the same time this takes away the empowerment most action games tend to bestow upon players where they are one man armies single handedly saving the world.

8) Environments will be fully destructible so expect highly visceral and kinetic shoot outs.

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/apr/mp3_preview_2_041156141858_640x360.jpg

9) Diving is back and as players jump around the place to avoid incoming fire, Payne's body will react to this very naturally thrusting an arm or a shoulder to soften impact. At the same time enemies will react to bullets differently, especially when they get shot. This is all thanks to Rockstar’s Natural Motion physics engine that has significantly been worked on since Red Dead Redemption.



10) The game will employ a wheel based system for weapon management allowing Payne to carry three weapons at a time.

And finally, the game will ship with online multiplayer, the details of which are under wraps. Expect more at E3 2011.

Source-Tech2


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

I heard a lot about this game for many years and I am still not sure if they are going to release this game yet or not because they have delayed it several times because of which I have lost faith.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Max Payne 3 is a dead project for me. Even if they release it with so many changes, its not the Max Payne i remember. It will be totally different.. may be like Kayne and Lynch... or something new. But not out classic Max Payne.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Its not a dead project alright. I mean you knows they can come up with something really special I mean look at some examples like Starcraft, Diablo, Duke Nukem. They came with something special although only one of these have been released but others looks quite promising so don't lose hope OK.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 4, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



Soumik said:


> Max Payne 3 is a dead project for me. Even if they release it with so many changes, its not the Max Payne i remember. It will be totally different.. may be like Kayne and Lynch... or something new. But not out classic Max Payne.



evolution.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

i wonder what would be the plot
coz story of MP2 ended nicely 
payne got all his answers and eventually revenge
so what more we can expect?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^ maybe he'll get into trouble spending his life in brazil or something you like the movie Bourne supermacy.. I mean who knows whats on developer's mind.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

May be some one from his past escaped and he just got to know about it. Or he sees reflection of his life in someone and seeks redemption for them. 
Hmmm it may be evolution, and it might turn out something special... but if they take out what made the original game such a favorite, it becomes a totally diff game.. doesnt it?
No NY nights... no John Woo style slow mo... no dark talks to himself... no graphic novel type story telling... Sorry, but thats not Max Payne for me.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

I still remember playing Max Payne 2 in my old p4 & gigabyte 8I845GV mobo for 6.5hrs continuosly & next day mobo got fried..(though I had warranty  ).
But still cudn't finished it


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



			
				Soumik said:
			
		

> May be some one from his past escaped and he just got to know about it. Or he sees reflection of his life in someone and seeks redemption for them.
> Hmmm it may be evolution, and it might turn out something special... but if they take out what made the original game such a favorite, it becomes a totally diff game.. doesnt it?
> No NY nights... no John Woo style slow mo... no dark talks to himself... no graphic novel type story telling... Sorry, but thats not Max Payne for me.


Well screenshots looks dark so you shouldn't miss NY lights. John woo was a big disaster but in a limited manner that could be a success and I think Maxpayne should include this feature but in a limited manner. We can't say anything about dark talk to himself unless one has played the game now can we?? Yes if they remove that comics type story telling I'll surely miss that but we should hope that this great franchise shouldn't just fall to hell.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Didn't play MP, but loved MP2. Looking forward to MP3! I'm excited. Preview looks promising.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Hope it doesn't ends up as an open world game...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Its Rockstar. I think, they know what they are doing. I'm up for what ever they have to offer.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^ yeah its rockstar and thats why I am little concerned because they are expert in making sandbox game games and AFAIK this shouldn't be a sandbox game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

I'll quote my words again..



> Its Rockstar. I think, they know what they are doing


----------



## Soumik (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^ Hope you guys are right.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Mona Sax is dead or not.I can't remember.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^ She is DEAD.


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

The Sax cutscene with Mona was fun in MP2.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

@gameranand,

*MONA SAX IS NOT DEAD*

Clearly, you haven't finished Max Payne 2 on the hardest settings. It's a hidden bonus actually, because she doesn't die at the end. Don't believe me? Google or try it yourself ^^


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^ No I believe you. I have played it on normal difficulty and I was also in a rush so can't argue on that quote.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



gameranand said:


> ^^ She is DEAD.



she is not dead
if you could have finish the game on hardest difficulty then you should have seen the different ending of the story 
she was rescued along with max after max killed vlad


----------



## abhidev (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

brand new screenshots

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/300243_10150342837058357_162819293356_8055793_1797987102_n.jpg

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/299773_10150342837188357_162819293356_8055794_193790533_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297824_10150342837243357_162819293356_8055795_1646460204_n.jpg

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/318354_10150342837303357_162819293356_8055796_132697048_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297202_10150342837403357_162819293356_8055797_403576625_n.jpg

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/297302_10150342837468357_162819293356_8055798_4042171_n.jpg

*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/297670_10150342837513357_162819293356_8055799_2090131348_n.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Who is Max Payne in that? That bald fellow or the one with hair? Sorry for being a


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

@KRow

Both. I think there will be flashback missions which will make the game even more EPIC


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Both are Maxpayne. In story there is a point when he shaves his head before that he had hairs. I gotta admit that I like max with hair much mord than bald max.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

I wish there was Max and Sax combo in this game


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

i doubt Sax will be part of MP3. and after shootout at train, we have Max shooting from a bus.

never been a fan of MP but "may" give this a try.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Till now only Max is revealed no Sax.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

i guess there will be SAX's sis who will join forces Max in taking revenge..


----------



## gameranand (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Lets hope for the best from this game because after seeing those new screenshots I am kinda liking this game already.


----------



## himangshu (Oct 8, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

The screenshots looks good. Hope the gameplay is also good as well.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

i hope the gameplay is as engaging as in Uncharted....


----------



## gameranand (Oct 10, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



abhidev said:


> i hope the gameplay is as engaging as in Uncharted....



You can't really compare Maxpayne with Uncharted. They are from different genres and also what you can expect from a game like uncharted is much than expectation from maxpayne atleast for me.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 10, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



gameranand said:


> You can't really compare Maxpayne with Uncharted. They are from different genres and also what you can expect from a game like uncharted is much than expectation from maxpayne atleast for me.



Uncharted has no comparison and till now it has no competition in terms of gameplay... all m saying is the gameplay should be thrilling and fast enough rather than just random shootout game


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



gameranand said:


> You can't really compare Maxpayne with Uncharted. They are from different genres and also what you can expect from a game like uncharted is much than expectation from maxpayne atleast for me.



Uncharted is in a different league altogether and is a benchmark on how tps shooters are supposed to play. Surpassing uncharted in gameplay is a very very tough job for any developers to pull off.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

I hope its still good in graphics & gameplay 
@abhidev: uncharted is good game...but the upcoming Beyond Good & Evil also looks splendid


----------



## abhidev (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

@zangetsu: in terms of gameplay....i don't think any game matches the experience of uncharted in that genre.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Both games should not be compared. As Max Payne is a Noir style game. While, UC is a typical third person game.

Both games are terrific in their own regard.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 18, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

The gameplay looks awesome!!!  Max payne is back 

[YOUTUBE]5HclW-hR5kM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Max Payne 3 preview | PC Gamer


They conclude that it's basically the old Max with a new clothing, which is not bad at all IMO. Get ready for payne...


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Feature: 10 reasons why Max Payne 3 will be worth the wait - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Skud (Dec 15, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Max Payne 3 multiplayer details revealed « BeefJack - The Gamer's Sauce

Hopefully, this would be as interesting as the single player.

Some more explanation of the MP part:-

Max Payne 3′s Multiplayer Explained | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Its a must buy for me coz i love third person shooters besides this its Max.


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Your chance to get featured in Max Payne 3, anyone's interested? 

Your Likeness as a Max Payne 3 Multiplayer Character | Rockstar Games



Spoiler



*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/Newswire_max3_twitter_gang_640x500%281%29.jpg


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Interested but its wild goose chase


----------



## mitraark (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Looks more like a GTA Title with new Wallpaers and screenshots 

Can't say whether that is a good or bad thing :\


----------



## Tenida (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Preorder started for xbox360 and ps3
Flipkart.com: Max Payne 3: Game: PS3
Flipkart.com: Max Payne 3: Game: XBox-360
And special edition cost whooping rs5999/-
Flipkart.com: Max Payne 3 (Special Edition): Game: PS3


----------



## Skud (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

No news for PC version.


----------



## Faun (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Cheesy poster or album art, whatever.

*img1.gtimg.com/2/268/26834/2683439_980x1200_254.jpg


----------



## Alok (Dec 17, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

^^It great.         .          .


----------



## Skud (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

It's old. 

Screenshots of multiplayer action posted here, go check:-

Screenshots show Max Payne 3 multiplayer « BeefJack - The Gamer's Sauce


----------



## Skud (Jan 17, 2012)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Pushed to May 

Max Payne 3 Coming to Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC this May | Rockstar Games


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: Max Payne 3 *



Skud said:


> Pushed to May
> 
> Max Payne 3 Coming to Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 and PC this May | Rockstar Games



ya also saw this news in tech2.com..damn more waiting time


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 18, 2012)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

[YOUTUBE]bZSvi4467NE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Just put a pre-order for PC version on FlipKart.com.
According to them it will be available for PC in early June.
But may be even soon.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

*re: Max Payne 3 *

Box art revealed:-

*assets.thatblognetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/max-payne-3-box-art.jpg

@mods: delete the "preview" from the title.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

^^ max don't know how to shave and i am surprised that guy is able to pickup the AK47


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

He has forgotten to shave in the past 8-9 years.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 8, 2012)

The best thing about max payne series is only one for me ''BULLET TIME''


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

You can get bullet time in many game but the dark theme, comic book style story telling, NYC nights. They were awesome. Anyone tried the game yet ??


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 9, 2012)

does max still reply on painkillers to fix holes? or has he picked up the recharging health kit?


----------



## Skud (Mar 9, 2012)

Doing it the old way would be fun.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

I think he got a health recharger.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 13, 2012)

^^
No, max won't have rechargeable health.


----------



## Skud (Mar 13, 2012)

That's better. I want old Max back.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

.=Pyro=. said:


> ^^
> No, max won't have rechargeable health.



Are you sure ??


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Evolution of Max Payne:-

*media.pcgamer.com/files/2012/03/mp_1-3.jpg

Check a nostalgic video here:-

Max Payne: then and now | PC Gamer


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha lolzz


----------



## Alok (Mar 16, 2012)

That's why i didn't played first game even i have it.

Though i finished Max Payne 2 two times.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, that was pinnacle of DX graphics that time, the same MaxFX engine was used in 3DMark 2011 too.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

In first game he looked happy, in 2nd he got somewhat serious and in this part he looks real serious.

As of second note graphics really improved over these years.


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2012)

Let's hope he has not lost his sense of humor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

^The Max Payne 3 above looks similar to Hrithik Roshan (with beard)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^The Max Payne 3 above looks similar to Hrithik Roshan (with beard)



He looks way better than Hrithik Roshan.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2012)

Why do I feel this game wont come in May and we will forced to wait even more  
going back through my old issues of digit it seems the game has been delayed from 2009!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

This was going to release on 12 march right along with ME3 & Street fighter vs tekken.


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

June is the current.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 18, 2012)

December would be final.


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2012)

Nah, there's gameplay videos already. I think its on track now.


----------



## sumit05 (Mar 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]69iDdW4lGCA&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dmax%2Bpayne%2B3[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

*Spoilers! Spoilers!! Spoilers!!!*


Your Guide To All The Max Payne 3 Rumours | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

Skud said:


> *Spoilers! Spoilers!! Spoilers!!!*
> 
> 
> Your Guide To All The Max Payne 3 Rumours | Rock, Paper, Shotgun



WTF?? Protagonists is changed. Noooo


----------



## Skud (Mar 20, 2012)

That will obviously result in some disconnect with the series. Better to keep humming Maxthew Payne instead of Max Payne 3.


----------



## Alok (Mar 20, 2012)

So both guys (bald and haired) are different?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think so.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> So both guys (bald and haired) are different?



No. More I think it would be flashback misson with the haired guy and bald in current time


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2012)

That article is a satire


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 20, 2012)

^I think that max payne is the same and now they have given the full form of Max that is Maxthew


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 20, 2012)

Bring it on!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 20, 2012)

vaibhav23 said:


> ^I think that max payne is the same and now they have given the full form of Max that is Maxthew



No it was clear from beginning of series that protagonist's full name is MAX PAYNE.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah.
Its MAX PAYNE.
Nothing more.Nothing Less.Period.


----------



## Skud (Mar 23, 2012)

Couple of updates:-

1) *Max Payne 3 is "Not a Port", Supports DirectX 11*



> "We're proud to say that Max Payne 3 will support DirectX 11 features including tessellation," says Rockstar.
> 
> "This means a higher frame rate, greater visual fidelity, precision mouse and keyboard controls, a full suite of customizable visual and control settings, and optional 3D functionality for an even greater sense of immersion."
> 
> Rockstar promises that players with less beefy rigs will also be able to run the game, thanks to the game's configurability and system options.




There's also report that the PC version of Max Payne 3 is being developed alongside the consoles, so lets hope it won't be another rushed up port. Rockstar also say they’re working closely with Nvidia, so PhysX support is also a probability.


2) *‘Max Payne 3′ Multiplayer to Have ‘Crews,’ Will Integrate with ‘GTA V’*



> Thanks to the Rockstar Social Club, the developer’s online hub for all of its games (think Call of Duty ELITE or Battlelog, but less stat overload and more event-focused), Max Payne 3 will allow gamers to organize in “crews.” As explained by Rockstar Creative VP Dan Houser, in an interview with IGN, these crews are designed to help organize groups of players in ways not feasible through the constraints of Xbox Live and PlayStation Network.
> 
> Of course, all the bells and whistles in the world won’t save a crew when its community leaves for next big thing. That’s why Rockstar plans to maintain the feature as a permanent part of the Social Club, one that transcends any future Rockstar releases — including the wildly anticipated Grand Theft Auto V.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2012)

I Had played Max payne 2.Hope this one is also good


----------



## gameranand (Mar 23, 2012)

Well its a nice news that game is not a console port. Lets wait for game.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2012)

its not A port!!! good news indeed, now i can hope something for GTA 5.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]49MMoyy3TDA[/YOUTUBE]

Nice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the video axes 
They are leaving no stone unturned on this.


serpent16 said:


> I Had played Max payne 2.Hope this one is also good



The sequel was not as good a game as the orginal Max Payne game was IMO.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Feels like that bullet time will be overused.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2012)

Rockstar said , multiplayer will be associated with gta v.....


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Check post #93.


----------



## Alok (Mar 29, 2012)

That means gta v is not too far.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> its not A port!!! good news indeed, now i can hope something for GTA 5.



It is A port, with added Dx11 support.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2012)

Er, Rockstar is denying that. They are saying PC version is being developed side by side with console versions.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Er, Rockstar is denying that. They are saying PC version is being developed side by side with console versions.



Everyone says that. We'll find out the answer when its released. No point in fighting over this.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Everyone says that. *We'll find out the answer when its released.* No point in fighting over this.



How youre Gonna Do this BTW? Other than reading about it online.
I mean Games cant be identified as ports just by Playing them?

Expect Every Capcom Title with sucking Controls and Gamepad optimised Interfaces.


----------



## Alok (Mar 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> How youre Gonna Do this BTW? Other than reading about it online.
> I mean Games cant be identified as ports just by Playing them?
> 
> Expect Every Capcom Title with sucking Controls and Gamepad optimised Interfaces.



right about capcom. Dmc sucks hard.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> How youre Gonna Do this BTW? Other than reading about it online.
> I mean Games cant be identified as ports just by Playing them?
> 
> Expect Every Capcom Title with sucking Controls and Gamepad optimised Interfaces.



Yeah by playing them of course. How do you know that GTA4 is a bad console port ? Simple because it dosen't give the performance as per the hardware you have. There are numerous examples of this.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah by playing them of course. How do you know that GTA4 is a bad console port ?* Simple because it dosen't give the performance as per the hardware you have*. There are numerous examples of this.



Thats Not Always The Case.Technical Faults on PC version doesnt always point to it being a port.Many a times its poor optimisation code or Hardware glitches.

Check out Batman Arkham City For Example.DX 11 Issue.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2012)

I know that very well my friend. I was just giving a comparative view.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 30, 2012)

OK...Got it


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Guess what:-  



Spoiler



Max Payne Mobile coming to iOS and Android


Max Payne Mobile will be available first on iOS, on April 12th. It will support the iPhone 3GS and later, iPod Touch 4, and all iterations of the iPad.

The Android release will follow two weeks later, on April 26th. Rockstar Games hasn't released a list of supported Android devices, but it should be similar to Grand Theft Auto 3.

As with Grand Theft Auto 3, the mobile version will offer the "full" experience found in the PC release, optimized for the mobile platforms. The updated release will include HD graphics, high-resolution textures, Social Club connectivity, and user-customizable controls.


Time to purchase something for Android.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2012)

Skud thanx for the gr8 news


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

@Skud thanks for the news  It seems after GTA III this has gone same route 
It wont work in my iPod but will definitely work in my Android


----------



## RON28 (Apr 7, 2012)

here is the link which will blow off all pc gamers 

Flipkart.com: Max Payne 3 game: Game: PC


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Pricing is quite good.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

Coming to android also....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

No use for me. I use N8.


----------



## Alok (Apr 8, 2012)

*Rockstar confirms pc version will be released on 29 may 2012*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice. Good to hear that its finally coming.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 9, 2012)

This game also has a multiplayer..Which has bullet time..and Gangwars and more features..Sounds Interesting


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2012)

Guys see system requirements here:>

*HDD SPACE REQUIRED = 35 GB*
what the..! Imagin GTA V size now.
Max Payne 3 for PC: New Screens and Details Including System Specs and Digital Pre-Order Info | Rockstar Games


----------



## Skud (Apr 23, 2012)

Are they mad? Damn!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

Holy sh1t. 35gb is huge I mean really huge. Don't they know a word known a optimised compression.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

35 gb? Hope they are kidding. Seems  the new Max Payne will work with my ailing 9500Gt 
yahoo!
Also if this much  of 34 gig is downloaded Steam will probably go bankrupt hosting the game.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Lol.
But as you may be knowing that Steam is already hosting hundred thousands of GBs os content.Another 35Gb wont matter much to them.
The real problem is going to be for Guys who have to download it!


----------



## noob (Apr 24, 2012)

35GB game size o


----------



## asingh (Apr 24, 2012)

35GB footprint. Are they nuts. What textures are they storing. R*, has always been dumb a$$ for these things. And I hope they optimize it for multi core. 35GB is madness.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^i thINK there are going to be wide variety of environments and so high-res textures.+
I believe that we are going to get a VERY LONG Single Player.Long time since we have Played MAX PAYNE.

Still Ro@!.. always gives me shock with their Game Size.
It all started From GTA 1V with around 20GB.
I Finally Bought Hard Copy instead of Digital.
Was too large for my HDD.

And Now this.
BTW GTAIV came with 2 DUAL LAYER DVDS.

What about this one!
4 DUAL LAYER DVDS.!
How will they fit 4 Disc in Single Case


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

^two case combined


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2012)

maybe they have long movie sequences to narrate the story ...


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

^exactly, i read the same somewhere.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 24, 2012)

Guys you are missing a point from the system requirements.... 35 gb is not that much of a problem compared to the rest of it... Core i7 3960X, 16 GB ram, and gtx 680 to run on high? Looks like rockstar has completely gone nuts... God knows what will we need to run the game on ultra. Skynet, maybe?


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2012)

I can download this !


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^i thINK there are going to be wide variety of environments and so high-res textures.+
> I believe that we are going to get a VERY LONG Single Player.Long time since we have Played MAX PAYNE.
> 
> Still Ro@!.. always gives me shock with their Game Size.
> ...




I still have the 6 CDs of UT2004, 4 is a smaller number. 

In case you are wondering, the discs came in paper covers inside the box.


----------



## funskar (Apr 24, 2012)

Rockstar should sell this in Bluray disc wid Bluray drive free with it


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^Lol.

Good Idea.
Rockstar Dudes are you listening !!

I Think Rockstar has found new way of stopping PIRATEs from illegal Sharing and downloading of their Legendary Game Titles.
Make The Games Damn HUGE in size and most freebies lover will stay away from Downloading Gigantic Sized Files.
The Final Option Left Will Be The Disc Version ..!


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Well, pirates do ultra compression


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^LOL.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

well I am very surprised with the recommended config for this game. Looks like a gta 4 clone in optimisation department.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2012)

one word - Blackbox


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^smart bouay!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2012)

35GB...guess what they will sell it in BluRay Disc.
Note: they --> rockstar


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> 35GB...guess what they will sell it in BluRay Disc.
> Note: they --> rockstar



There is also a huge probability other than Dual layer DVD that game package just has a CD with just  activation file to download a game from service like Steam.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

> John Carmack has revealed that an uncompressed software build of Rage is one terabyte in size.



uncompressed Rage: 1TB
installed size: 25GB

Rage was a huge game and still require only 25Gb. but 35GB is ridiculous. but installation space is different from shipped size. i expect installers size to be 20GB at max.



Kola2842 said:


> ^ Well, pirates do ultra compression



 they better hire some pirates. at least for Indian gamers.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> There is also a huge probability other than Dual layer DVD that game package just has a CD with just  activation file to download a game from service like Steam.




^^that will be nightmare for Guys with avg Connections.!!!
7-10GB is reasonable download but 35GB .No way.!



Sam said:


> *uncompressed Rage: 1TB*
> installed size: 25GB
> 
> Rage was a huge game and still require only 25Gb. but 35GB is ridiculous. but installation space is different from shipped size. i expect installers size to be 20GB at max.
> ...


Thats the size of uncompressed Mega- Textures(Invention Of john Carmack and id People) only.
And ironically RAGE PC has some serious Texture fadeout issues.

Basically every Game is very large when not compressed and repacked for distribution during Dev Period.

I just cant think of GTAV at the moment.If another news comes out saying GTA V HDD space reqd 50GB!..Dont be surprised.!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

Many didn't got rage just because of the size. Now this.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 24, 2012)

Go to mental assylum MP guys.


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

10 hours of SP and I will be happy.

On second thought, time to keep my SSD free of other games.


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, they said game requires 35 gb on hdd, that doesn't meant that dvd you'll get will have 35 gb . They will compress installer size. 3 dual layer dvd should do the job.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Thats the size of uncompressed Mega- Textures(Invention Of john Carmack and id People) only.
> And ironically RAGE PC has some serious Texture fadeout issues.
> 
> Basically every Game is very large when not compressed and repacked for distribution during Dev Period.
> ...



yes. thats what the size of raw texture. but after compress it takes 25Gb. Now what are they creating? a 1.5TB game and as MP is not linear like Rage, what are they going to provide? 50hr of gameplay with a 3k pircetag !!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Many didn't got rage just because of the size. Now this.



this case is different, its Max Payne !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

Well yeah size is quite large but some of the games I have played required 25-30 gb hdd but they were RPGs but a game like this at 35gb means devs are lazy to compress the game well.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Just take a look of the specs


> _Rockstar has today revealed the system requirements to run the PC version of Max Payne 3, and by the looks of it, you will need a seriously mid-to-high rig to run this at max.
> 
> Max Payne 3 PC System Specifications
> 
> ...



*tbreak.com/megamers/files/maxpayne3-2072-2560-430x261.jpg
*tbreak.com/megamers/files/maxpayne3-2071-2560-430x261.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

Just another GTA4 clone.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just another GTA4 clone.



I think we will have to take whole cube of GTA 4 to get this equivalent.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 25, 2012)

35gb wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

First of all HDD prices are sky-rocketed and as many are saying GTA 5 might be more than 35 gb . cos huge It will have a huge MAP,good graphics and textures .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

i lol'd the moment i saw the system specs. 

Dual Core 2.4Ghz to i7 3930K
8600GT to GTX680
2GB to 16GB ram

what are they trying to make? a game that runs on an ancient PC.

another problem of making a massive game is that they have a huge no of bugs and to fix the bugs you will be bugged to download another buggy 2-3Gb patch


----------



## Skud (Apr 26, 2012)

Max was supposed to come out in December 2009, hope 2 and half years are enough to iron out the bugs.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

Lets wait for game to get the answers.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

35GB HDD space requirement is just insane for games like Max Payne ( which should  be different from GTA series ) ... even rage did not need that much HDD space.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 26, 2012)

Most probably the devs were just lazy to actually test the game to get the specs, so they just published both the worst and best hardware available....


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, Now This Game Will Come in May 2012...
And this will be a Masterpiece, The Best Graphics i May Say !!
So, Just Wait n Play !!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/sFi_hitman.gif:hitman:


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

^^lol.
Right.!
Covered Entire range of Hardware available in attempt to proclaim that-
If You have a pc you can run MP3.Just BUY IT!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

Another way to make some money eh...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 26, 2012)

We should bury RAGE engine deep down.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2012)

Mona Sax died on MP2 - so there's no chance of her return and the Max Payne of MP1 and MP2 ( from the looks  ) is much better than the MP3 IMO.


----------



## Confused_user (Apr 27, 2012)

^you need to finish mp2 in hardest difficulty. (sax didn't die)


----------



## moltenskull (Apr 27, 2012)

Help!Is this true? 
Max Payne 3 PC specs, preorder bonuses revealed - TechSpot News
Oh sorry,read only page 1 of this thread! But 35gb hdd space and 16gb ram?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Yes you read it right. Its true.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

i doubt game will use so much ram. then you need to use 6 X 22" monitors in eyefinity configuration and that will require 2 X HD7970.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2012)

They are just kidding us this game should work fine with 4gb ram.Why 16gb req where some people are stuck with 1gb.They just wanna make more money via harddisk,ram,cpu...


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

Whats wrong with RAM.
Its 2gb min.Right?
16gb is upperlimit AFAIK.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2012)

well all the limits mentioned like GTX 680 and 16 gb are probably for running with everything maxed out on a multi monitor setup. Those running a multi monitor setup already will be having a decent configuration. We donot need to make too much fuss 
anyone with 2 gb RAM and 8600Gt will be fine. And yes a good processor too.


pkkumarcool said:


> They just wanna make more money via harddisk,ram,cpu...



Well Rockstar donot sell hardware anyways


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> well all the limits mentioned like GTX 680 and 16 gb are probably for running with everything maxed out on a multi monitor setup. Those running a multi monitor setup already will be having a decent configuration. We donot need to make too much fuss
> anyone with 2 gb RAM and 8600Gt will be fine. And yes a good processor too.
> 
> 
> Well Rockstar donot sell hardware anyways



well think more dude hardware selling is related to games....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

I guess we have discussed the requirements more than enough. 
Rockstar don't know how to publish spec requirements. Thats it. Period.


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> ^you need to finish mp2 in hardest difficulty. (sax didn't die)



ok .... got it  you are talking about _Dead on Arrival_ mode but for most of the players in Detective mode she just died but if we only talk about the hardest mode of MP2 then Sax could have been on MP3 but the devs were thinking anything else though.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

MP3 is no more like MP1 & 2. Dark environments are gone which were trademark of the game. Does it even matter ie SAX lived or died. The story of MP3 has no place for her.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2012)

it would be a completly different experience then....


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> MP3 is no more like MP1 & 2. Dark environments are gone which were trademark of the game. Does it even matter ie SAX lived or died. The story of MP3 has no place for her.


LOL.
I was also wondering how come SAX came in all at once.
SAX doesnt matters.
MAX matters.


----------



## Alok (Apr 28, 2012)

^+1, There is another beauty in this game . See wikipedia cover art. And she looks better than SAX.


Spoiler



*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/maxpayne3_coverart2.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/21/Max_Payne_3_Cover.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Apr 28, 2012)

35 gb?  Holy mother of merlin.
And to think I don't even have 2gb free on any of my drives -_-
Argh. The size is plain ridiculous.


----------



## Skud (Apr 28, 2012)

Can we move on? It has already been discussed in length, no point harping over it again and again. If you have the free space, buy the game, play. If not, just forget.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder what would be her role. Would her role be important or not.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

^^.Her Role-Lust.Sales


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah I know that. But still her role should be strong. Not some kind of cameo appearence.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

LOL.I don think her appearance on Box of Maxpayne3 will save her from cameo appearance in game if Rockstar has actually written her fate that way.

Because we should not forget that we have Favella Gang Kinda Dude on Box too and i dont think he is gonna serve any long time purpose either other than being shot in head cinematically with 9mm in Super Cool Bullet Time Max Dive.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

another game thread crapped by offtopic discussion. 

there will be MS this time. those who think 35Gb is too much should install MP2 and be happy with it.

*//MOD//*
any more OT and this thread will get same treatment as Crysis3 thread.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2012)

Sam said:


> another game thread crapped by offtopic discussion.
> 
> there will be MS this time. those who think 35Gb is too much should install MP2 and be happy with it.
> 
> ...



Open Crysis 3 thread, brah.... it's... important for me. Please.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

^^I dont think its going to be opened unless another important news comes out.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

is there any poets of the fall soundtrack this time in MP3 ?? if not who will handle the soundtrack of this game ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

Health and Emicida are composing the tracks for this game.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

Her role Just like triss of witcher 2


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> is there any poets of the fall soundtrack this time in MP3 ?? if not who will handle the soundtrack of this game ?



I guess if it wwas developed by Remedy then yes it would have got some POTF content.

Fabiana Branco
*media.rockstargames.com/rockstargames/img/global/news/upload/maxpayne3_research_sp003.jpg

Gets kidnapped in MP3, guess, she is replacing Mona Sac.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Her role Just like triss of witcher 2



Then I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Alok (Apr 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Her role Just like triss of witcher 2



really great it would be. hope there is any rose garden there.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Health and Emicida are composing the tracks for this game.



Thanks for the info.



Faun said:


> I guess if it wwas developed by Remedy then yes it would have got some POTF content.
> 
> Fabiana Branco
> 
> Gets kidnapped in MP3, guess, she is replacing Mona Sac.



I will miss POTF songs.



serpent16 said:


> Her role Just like triss of witcher 2



less hotter than Triss IMO


----------



## gameranand (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah I'll also miss POTF songs. They are awesome.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

POTF.Only first two albums were worthy.
Carnivals of Rust is their best work Till date IMO.


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2012)

Max Payne 3 would be a helluvah game..


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> POTF.Only first two albums were worthy.
> Carnivals of Rust is their best work Till date IMO.



Guess you havent listened to Old Gods of Asgard.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

^^From Alan wake??Yeah !
Thanks to you.You posted it in Chit Chat IMO.
This offtopic but whenever POTF names comes up all i can think of is_ Roses_


----------



## rikkuartz (May 6, 2012)

been waiting for this game for so long... it wnt be long now...

btw anyone read the comics?


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2012)

Nope no comics only games.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 9, 2012)

*tbreak.com/megamers/files/maxpayne3-2015-1280.jpg
*tbreak.com/megamers/files/maxpayne3-2016-1280.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (May 9, 2012)

^^
Those are Console Screens.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Those are Console Screens.



Yeah it looks like.


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

^^
Check the resolution.
Both are 720P.
Thats the Native Resolution of X360.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

Max Payne 3 Includes QTEs & Female Nudity | Electronic Theatre


----------



## Sujeet (May 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> Max Payne 3 Includes QTEs & Female Nudity | Electronic Theatre


Hmm.
LOL.Max payne was always known for this.Nothing New.Expected.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2012)

Nice. Now we are talking. When I play a mature rated game then I expect some mature content.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Hmm.
> LOL.Max payne was always known for this.Nothing New.Expected.



read that page in details - MP3 is borrowing concepts from some other games like GTA, Call of Juarez - The Cartel and The Darkness II IMO


----------



## Sujeet (May 14, 2012)

Max Payne 3 Reviewed!!!

*IGN calls Game AMAZING. Rated 9/10*

Here is an impressive Snippet From it


> Max Payne 3 is  unapologetically violent. In fact, it lingers on violence, but not in a tawdry or sensational way. Yes, it focuses on some of its most visceral manifestations – ragged bullet wounds, charred flesh, dismembered limbs – but it also peers into the unseen causes that lie behind such acts of violence.* It touches on the disparity between rich and poor, and how resentment and desperation can fester in the slums and the penthouses alike.* This isn’t only tackled in the main story, but also in nice scraps of incidental narrative recovered in clues dotted about the meticulously-crafted environments.



*The single-player story lasts around 10-12 hours!!!*


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

^^ looks like a perfect game - TFS


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2012)

hmm... 10-12 hrs is good enough for a non RPG game.


----------



## Sujeet (May 15, 2012)

10-12hrs is enough for Max Payne Fan


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 15, 2012)

10-12 hrs are gud enough!


----------



## gforz (May 15, 2012)

Mp2 was awesome!!MP3 has 12 hrs single player story??wow,cant wait to start.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> 10-12hrs is enough for Max Payne Fan



Its enough for anyone. Nowadays rarely any game come of that length.


----------



## Jripper (May 15, 2012)

10-12 hours of awesomeness to look forward to after my exams end on 5th


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

^and mine on 27   after that i'll blow away Max and Diablo


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

here are the updated pc game requirements

*LOWEST TESTED SPECS*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Intel Dual Core 2.4 GHZ or AMD Dual Core 2.6 GHZ, or better
2GB System RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce 8600 GT 512MB RAM or AMD Radeon™ HD 3400 512MB RAM

*LOW RECOMMENDED SPECS*
Windows 7/Vista/XP PC (32 or 64 bit)
Intel Dual Core 3GHz or AMD equivalent
3GB System RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce 450 512MB RAM or AMD Radeon™ HD 4870 512MB RAM

*HIGH RECOMMENDED SPECS*
Windows 7/Vista (32 or 64 bit)
Intel i7 Quad Core 2.8Ghz or AMD equivalent
3GB System RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce 480 1GB RAM or AMD Radeon™ HD 5870 1GB RAM

*HIGHEST TESTED SPECS*
Windows 7/Vista (64 bit)
Intel i7 3930K 6 Core x 3.06 GHZ or AMD FX8150 8 Core x 3.6 GHZ
16GB System RAM
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 680 2GB RAM or AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 3GB RAM

source--> pcgamer


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2012)

It's out guys.


----------



## ashintomson (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah my frnd called me 2day and he told that its 26 gb and i was like :O lol


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> It's out guys.


Out where?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

tkin said:


> Out where?



Its out where it should be.
Anyway, on a completely different note, its out on steam for pre-load.


----------



## NoBodyAtAll (Jun 1, 2012)

guys its 35GB and just 10-12hrs of gameplay!?...must be the HD cutscenes.


*--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paste this in Google Maps search box: 47.110579,9.227568. Find a green arrow and click street view. Click left twice and up twice. What do you think that is???
--------------------------------------------------------------------------*


HP Pavilion dv6-6165tx/Intel Core i7-2670QM CPU @2.20GHz/AMD Radeon 6770M 2GB DDR5/ 4GB RAM/
SONY Xperia S/Rooted/ *Dual boot=Android 4.0+iOS 5* 
Sony Ericsson X10 mini pro/Rooted Android 2.3.7


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

NoBodyAtAll said:


> guys its 35GB and just 10-12hrs of gameplay!?...must be the HD cutscenes.
> 
> 
> *--------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...




*
First of All Put Your Signature where it should be.*User Control Panel Settings for it.
Dont Keep Posting it with every Post Individually.

Secondly Thats the Max Disk Space Required.

Max Payne 3 has a lot of Dyanmic Data Generation Modules like Euphoria On-The-Fly Realtime Dynamic Skeleton Animation System which generates Unique Animation sequences for every Character Motion within the Game.

The data generated by that system needs to be cached and stored for Later use So that similar Animation need not be dynamically processed everytime.

Plus Rockstar has used a new Dynamic Comic Storyboard System into the Game which in realtime generated Storyboard frame out of on going Cutscens, which are more precisley Livescenes.

Even a single bullet shot is physically modeled in Real time to generate realistic Physic Feedback.

BTW dont Forget that We have a Multiplayer Mode too.!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol.if i need this game i need two things
1)Money from parents 
2)A new HDD.or ill have to merge two drives


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

anyone tried playing this one??? I hope it works on my config


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> *
> Max Payne 3 has a lot of Dyanmic Data Generation Modules like Euphoria On-The-Fly Realtime Dynamic Skeleton Animation System which generates Unique Animation sequences for every Character Motion within the Game.
> 
> The data generated by that system needs to be cached and stored for Later use So that similar Animation need not be dynamically processed everytime.
> ...


*

*i49.tinypic.com/htzasp.png

Love it when developers push things that way, R* FTW!*


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> anyone tried playing this one??? I hope it works on my config



Yes
Rockstar has today revealed the system requirements to run the PC version of Max Payne 3, and by the looks of it, you will need a seriously mid-to-high rig to run this at max.

Max Payne 3 PC System Specifications

Operating System:
Windows 7 32/64 Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 32/64 Service Pack 2, Windows XP 32/64 Service Pack 3

Processor:
Intel Dual Core 2.4 GHZ – i7 3930K 6 Core x 3.06 GHZ / AMD Dual Core 2.6 GHZ – FX8150 8 Core x 3.6 GHZ

RAM:
2GB – 16GB

Video Card:
NVIDIA 8600 GT 512MB VRAM – NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 2GB VRAM / Radeon *HD 3400 512MB VRAM*[Minimum]  – Radeon HD 7970 3GB VRAM

Sound Card:
100% Direct X 9.0 compatible – Direct X 9.0 compatible supporting Dolby Digital Live

HDD Space:
35 GB

16GB of RAM? GTX 680? 35GB of space? Holy cow.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yes
> Rockstar has today revealed the system requirements to run the PC version of Max Payne 3, and by the looks of it, you will need a seriously mid-to-high rig to run this at max.
> 
> Max Payne 3 PC System Specifications
> ...



I know the min requirements...I have already posted them...just hoping that the way BF3 was playable on my config...this one too could work


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I know the min requirements...I have already posted them...just hoping that the way BF3 was playable on my config...this one too could work



I doubt it will. Lets see anyway.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I doubt it will. Lets see anyway.



yea...lets hope...fingers crossed


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 1, 2012)

just ordered this one and a few others on flipkart..


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BAaGk7eowkw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iittopper (Jun 1, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> just ordered this one and a few others on flipkart..



Bloody flipkart shipping it on 8 june . Preorder it from game4u . Will also receive max payne 3 mousepad . And in 1-2 days


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2012)

tkin said:


> Out where?





cyborg47 said:


> _Its out where it should be._


Answered already


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 2, 2012)

Played the game for an hour. Planning to finish it this weekend...


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

*PC Launch Party has Begun!!*

[YOUTUBE]SBiExNLNTYw[/YOUTUBE]

*The technology of Max Payne 3 | News | TechRadar*


----------



## funskar (Jun 2, 2012)

I pre-ordered it from game4u..


----------



## max_007 (Jun 2, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> Played the game for an hour.


where?pc or xbox ??


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2012)

funskar said:


> I pre-ordered it from game4u..



good choice . prepare to receive this



*img338.imageshack.us/img338/5454/img20120528172450.jpg


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> good choice . prepare to receive this
> 
> 
> 
> *img338.imageshack.us/img338/5454/img20120528172450.jpg



Awesome they deliver mouse pad before game?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Awesome they deliver mouse pad before game?



 lollz !no man !! they just showed  the size and feel of the mouse pad that they are giving away with the PC version of Max Payne 3 .


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AmLe9uWr7kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 2, 2012)

Ordered it on flipkart today. 

Started playing it anyways. Couldn't wait 

Beard Max is totally badass. Chicks look hot. Game runs smooth and plays fantastic. Animations are superb so is the voice acting and presentation. Straight A.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Ordered it on flipkart today.
> 
> Started playing it anyways. Couldn't wait
> 
> Beard Max is totally badass. Chicks look hot. Game runs smooth and plays fantastic. Animations are superb so is the voice acting and presentation. Straight A.



will it run good on my config...BF3 ran well???


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2012)

abhidev said:


> will it run good on my config...BF3 ran well???



ofcourse with medium setting . Gpu is fine but your processor is holding back

why dont you overclock your processsor ??



vamsi_krishna said:


> Ordered it on flipkart today.
> 
> Started playing it anyways. Couldn't wait
> 
> Beard Max is totally badass. Chicks look hot. Game runs smooth and plays fantastic. Animations are superb so is the voice acting and presentation. Straight A.




man ! if you have preordered it yesterday , you would have got DLC .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just finished the sniper level in the third chapter, wish it wasn't so scripted, you only get to shoot when the game allows you to shoot 
But the game looks and plays really great, and optimized so well.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Just finished the sniper level in the third chapter, wish it wasn't so scripted, you only get to shoot when the game allows you to shoot
> But the game looks and plays really great, and optimized so well.



On what settings are you playing?

1080p.

How demanding the Game is?

Some Brief Up would be Helpful.
Dunno when my pre-ordered copy would come.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

*i45.tinypic.com/5sly0.jpg

Getting around 30-45fps with those settings, depending on the amount of stuff on the screen.
btw, can somebody shed me some light on whats better, HBAO or SSAO?


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *i45.tinypic.com/5sly0.jpg
> 
> Getting around 30-45fps with those settings, depending on the amount of stuff on the screen.
> btw, can somebody shed me some light on whats better, HBAO or SSAO?


Technically SSAO(Screen Space Ambient Occlusion) has better end result than HBAO(Horizon Base Ambient Occlusion).

SSAO causes lower frame drops than HBAO if implemented properly in the intended framework.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2012)

I am definitely late to join the party. Seems everyone already played. Damn


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> ofcourse with medium setting . Gpu is fine but your processor is holding back
> 
> why dont you overclock your processsor ??



I wish i could...but my motherboard BIOS is not allowing me too ...tried updating the BIOS....but sadly couldn't install them


----------



## iittopper (Jun 2, 2012)

abhidev said:


> I wish i could...but my motherboard BIOS is not allowing me too ...tried updating the BIOS....but sadly couldn't install them



no worries man !! my friend is playing max payne 3 on dual core e5300 with ati 5670 , and guess what he is playing smooth at high setting @ 1280x1024 at decent fps


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Technically SSAO(Screen Space Ambient Occlusion) has better end result than HBAO(Horizon Base Ambient Occlusion).
> 
> SSAO causes lower frame drops than HBAO if implemented properly in the intended framework.



Well technically HBAO offers better depth and image quality than SSAO and is a superior implementation of ambient occlusion. But SSAO takes less performance hit than HBAO but sacrifices a bit on image quality.

Check the following link:

HARDOCP - Battlefield 3 Multiplayer - GALAXY GeForce GTX 680 GC SLI Video Card Review



Spoiler



Let's start at the bottom here, the Radeon HD 7970 CFX setup. In singleplayer it held its own against GTX 680 SLI, giving us a similar experience. However, in multiplayer the tables turned. Radeon HD 7970 CFX suffered the most, and had the most trouble getting performance to maintain an average of 60 FPS with the highest in-game settings. *While we were able to use "Ultra" settings, we had to back off of Ambient Occlusion from HBAO to SSAO image quality.* On top of that, we had to disable motion blur. By lowering Ambient Occlusion, and motion blur, performance at 5760x1200 with FXAA was now in the sweet spot for multiplayer performance.



HBAO offers slightly better visuals but at the cost of performance. Technically HBAO is superior. Both are dx11 methods of providing depth to a scene.

*Link*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 3, 2012)

iittopper said:


> man ! if you have preordered it yesterday , you would have got DLC .




Well, I had to check how the game runs on my system 

Miss the good old days of game demos.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I am definitely late to join the party. Seems everyone already played. Damn



same here but will start playing this in this month for sure though


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Well technically HBAO offers better depth and image quality than SSAO and is a superior implementation of ambient occlusion. But SSAO takes less performance hit than HBAO but sacrifices a bit on image quality.
> 
> Check the following link:
> 
> ...



"Better End Result"=Improved Final Scene Visuals at reasonable performance Hit.

Thats why we over-rate SSAO over HBAO because ,at relatively significant frame drops it causes "in-significant" Visual Enhancement.

I am not denying that HABO provides greater depth if compared side-by-side to SSAO occlusion method.

It(SSAO) is the more preferred Ambient Occlusion method among Game developers because of the reasons stated above.

Even crysis uses SSAO as  its Ambient Occlusion Technique and apparently it was developed in the labs of Crytek .

PS.The text in  bold is "glitchy".


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2012)

iittopper said:


> no worries man !! my friend is playing max payne 3 on dual core e5300 with ati 5670 , and guess what he is playing smooth at high setting @ 1280x1024 at decent fps



you have just shown me the light of hope


----------



## funskar (Jun 3, 2012)

Still game4u didn't shippd my max payne3

Between origin giving games at 50% discount on e3 special
10 game for 1k

Origin Online Store


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 3, 2012)

hey has anyone recieved game pc version via flipkart?


----------



## funskar (Jun 3, 2012)

iittopper said:


> good choice . prepare to receive this
> 
> 
> 
> *img338.imageshack.us/img338/5454/img20120528172450.jpg



Yeah Bro.. that was a reason i Pre ordrd From Game4u


----------



## iittopper (Jun 3, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> hey has anyone recieved game pc version via flipkart?



My friend has received it just now . So i think now is your chance . 
BTW there is an update for it @ 400mb



vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, I had to check how the game runs on my system
> 
> Miss the good old days of game demos.



yeah man ! but still i just cant wait to play as mona sax in multiplayer


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yeah man ! but still i just cant wait to play as mona sax in multiplayer



Remember the nude mod for mp2?


----------



## iittopper (Jun 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Remember the nude mod for mp2?



yeah ! the most popular mod of that time 

Can anybody tell how good is max payne multiplayer ??


----------



## molecule1989 (Jun 3, 2012)

Any of you tried this game with HP DV6 6165tx or 6121tx laptop?

How is it running? Can you post your graphics settings?


----------



## dingdong (Jun 3, 2012)

yes i yanked at her 15 times.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2012)

I will start playing it soon


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Finished the game. 14chapters of awesomeness. Will buy the game soon


----------



## iittopper (Jun 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Finished the game. 14chapters of awesomeness. Will buy the game soon



time taken to complete it ??? and why buying after completing the game !! you should have bought earlier


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)

The game is giving 45 fps with a c2d 8200 and a gtx 465.Maxed 1920x1200.Tessalation on aa 2x af 2x rest all max.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Finished the game. 14chapters of awesomeness. Will buy the game soon



how much is the gameplay in terms of no. of hours?


----------



## molecule1989 (Jun 4, 2012)

guys! any one of you tried the game on hp dv6 6165tx or 6121tx?

I wanna buy the game but wanna know how it'll do on my laptop first!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Around 12/+ hours on Normal, the game is pretty difficult even on that
Will start another play-through on hard some other time.



iittopper said:


> and why buying after completing the game !! you should have bought earlier



Well, lets just say, out of respect for the developer  The game is seriously a work of art.
Games from Valve and Rockstar = Must Buy!!

Gametrailers have got a pretty dumb review of the game. Really people should be happy about the game's difficulty, whereas most of the shooters are dumbed down in that case. They also complain about repetitive enemies, yeah like call of duty has aliens popping to surprise you and that gets a 9+, stupid review. I d suggest people to play the game and decide by themselves. I do have a few complaints like the cut scenes cannot be skipped, and their overlaying effects are slightly distracting, but other than that, its a terrific game. 9.5/10 from me


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 4, 2012)

molecule1989 said:


> guys! any one of you tried the game on hp dv6 6165tx or 6121tx?
> 
> I wanna buy the game but wanna know how it'll do on my laptop first!!



I have completed 13 chapters of the game on my HP 6121TX, and it works alright. Just keep the MSAA down.
Looking forward to completing this awesome game tonight.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah crap! I almost forgot to mention the sound track. The one that plays at the end of chapter 14, is BADASS!!! feast your ears


----------



## molecule1989 (Jun 5, 2012)

aniket.cain said:


> I have completed 13 chapters of the game on my HP 6121TX, and it works alright. Just keep the MSAA down.
> Looking forward to completing this awesome game tonight.



Wow! Congrats on finishing your game! I've ordered it now! Does it look even close to what we see in the trailers from rockstar on your laptop?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

Now on Chapter X now.

It might be just me, but, this now, is getting kind of repetitive.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

completed the game.Nope the old max payne is old max payne.This one is nothing infront of them.


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 6, 2012)

molecule1989 said:


> Wow! Congrats on finishing your game! I've ordered it now! Does it look even close to what we see in the trailers from rockstar on your laptop?



Completed the game last night. 

And no, it doesn't look that close to the quality you have seen in the trailers, as you cannot push everything to the maximum and still play smoothly, but it is quite enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## eggman (Jun 7, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Now on Chapter X now.
> 
> It might be just me, but, this now, is getting kind of repetitive.



Gets interesting towards the end!


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

dingdong said:


> completed the game.Nope the old max payne is old max payne.This one is nothing infront of them.



looks like I was correct about this .

BTW, here comes MP3 review from Digit 

Max Payne 3 Review - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India - Video Games | Games Reviews Online in India


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Finished the game. 14chapters of awesomeness. Will buy the game soon



will buy soon?  aren't you supposed to buy games first?

___________________________________________________________________

anyone have idea that will MP3 work on my  laptop? (config in siggy)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> will buy soon?  aren't you supposed to buy games first?



Well, Im no rich lad. After some bad experiences with games like Crysis 2, and lack of single player demos, forced me to do that


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2012)

Started the game at ~6 PM. Played for ~ 6 hours, at medium difficulty. Well, I must admit, this game is kinda hard than what i thought it'd be. Just entered Chapter IX. Anyway, a great game, great graphic, great story? I don't know yet!


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

*/Mod Edit/*

keep this discussion out of **piracy related** words or else all posts related to this will be deleted.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah just started playing yesterday. At Chapter 2 now. Played for few mins.

Well Graphics is Awesome 

I'm loving the story and gameplay too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

I hope its available on Steam also...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> */Mod Edit/*
> 
> keep this discussion out of **piracy related** words or else all posts related to this will be deleted.


Extremely sorry man.


pkkumarcool said:


> Guys how have u downloaded 26 gigs iso's so fast??


TG just warned us. Your post will be deleted! Don't discuss about piracy stuffs here.
You got a PM.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2012)

all upcoming games will have huge disk space requirement


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys how have u downloaded 26 gigs iso's so fast??



you did'nt read topgears post?


> /Mod Edit/
> 
> keep this discussion out of **piracy related** words or else *all posts related to this will be deleted*.





Zangetsu said:


> all upcoming games will have huge disk space requirement


at this rate they will have to sell games on blu-ray
i mean how many DVD discs did the MP3 box contain.3?


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

Soon we will get games on HDD...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> at this rate they will have to sell games on blu-ray
> i mean how many DVD discs did the MP3 box contain.3?



4 dvds. Not a problem, coz you don't have to keep inserting the disks every time you want to play like the console versions.


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

as long as its within 30gb i am ok with them.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> all upcoming games will have huge disk space requirement



I hope you don't mean Assassins creed 3,GTA 5,WATCH DOGS Also .
God dam!! Please HDD become cheap 

@commander AFAIK MP3 sells with 4 CDS .
Guys can i connect my External HDD and use it as a permanent HDD


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I hope you don't mean Assassins creed 3,GTA 5,WATCH DOGS Also .



Depends on the game, Max Payne 3 had reasons for that kind of game size, and I'm guessing GTA5 will have more than 30gigs, IF they treat the game in the same way they did with MP3, like high res textures or anything.



serpent16 said:


> @commander AFAIK MP3 sells with 4 CDS .



DVDs*


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2012)

Dam!Im stuck with a 220 GB HDD.
If a External HDD will work as a partition then ill add it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys can i connect my External HDD and use it as a permanent HDD



I heard some negative things about it, like using a USB drive permanently could damage it. Keep it near the cabinet, and use it when you need to, like a back up drive.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you did'nt read topgears post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4 dvd


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I heard some negative things about it, like using a USB drive permanently could damage it. Keep it near the cabinet, and use it when you need to, like a back up drive.



Yes... i by mistake connected it and forgot after 3-4 days it has started to produce sound.. works perfect though....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 4 dvds. Not a problem, coz you don't have to *keep inserting the disks every time you want to play like the console versions.*



AFAIK in consoles also you have the option of installing games to HDD and to play you have to insert Disc 1 not all 4


______________________________________________________________



> I hope you don't mean Assassins creed 3,GTA 5,WATCH DOGS Also .
> God dam!! Please HDD become cheap



GTA 5,WATCH DOGS is possibe that it will be 3 Discs or more because they are open-world/sandbox games.AC3 maybe 2 discs


@God : please make a miracle happen so that the HDD/SSD's and BD drives become cheap!


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes,Now i need to buy a USB cord for my WD Passport lying without use from the past 3 years


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> AFAIK in consoles also you have the option of installing games to HDD


If you have a hdd large enough to install games like KZ 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> and to play you have to insert Disc 1 not all 4



Yeah thats what I meant, you have to keep swapping the disks basing on your progress, or whatever content you're trying to access, IF the game is not installed.
On PC its install and forget the disks  so MP3's 4 dvd's or any games with 4 or more dvds isn't a problem.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2012)

DONE. Great game.
Just to make sure, that Progression file under My documents is the save game file, right?


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2012)

@ *pkkumarcool* - *you are continuing your 26GB discussion ( piracy related ) despite of warning - doing it again will get you an infraction and other subsequent actions against you. You have been warned.*

If you are interested to get a digital copy of this game just get it from steam ( link below ) - it's around ~28GB  or else get the 4 DVD retail box set from site like flipkart.

@ *all others* - stay clear of his or any other 26 GB download discussion ( piracy related ) here or else appropriate actions will be taken.



Zangetsu said:


> I hope its available on Steam also...



it's available on Steam :

*store.steampowered.com/app/204100/


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2012)

Is the graphics in this game worth the 35GB hdd space it claims?

For reference GTAIV had $hit graphics @ 16GB I think, compared to say Alan Wake @ 8GB or Crysis 2 with all packs 10-12GB blowing it away.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 9, 2012)

tkin said:


> Is the graphics in this game worth the 35GB hdd space it claims?
> 
> For reference GTAIV had $hit graphics @ 16GB I think, compared to say Alan Wake @ 8GB or Crysis 2 with all packs 10-12GB blowing it away.



yeah !! i found graphic and texture awsome , not sure if it is worth 35 gb . There is endless cutscene @ full hd . 

PS - If you want gta 4 graphic to really look sweet - install Graphic mod ( high texture pack and ICe enhancer )


----------



## tkin (Jun 9, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yeah !! i found graphic and texture awsome , not sure if it is worth 35 gb . There is endless cutscene @ full hd .
> 
> PS - If you want gta 4 graphic to really look sweet - install Graphic mod ( high texture pack and ICe enhancer )


I already modded and played it, just asking if the stock texture is good, saw youtube videos, didn't look impressive(as to stand up to Crysis 2).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope its available on Steam also...



are you gonna buy it??? 

well m stuck in chapter 6...where a bunch of guys come out of the van...the machine gun guy doesn't die at all....


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 9, 2012)

@Abhi- Head shot only 
However people seems to get up after several headshots 

And I found the graphics nowhere near Crysis 2. Then again a game is not all about graphics anyway.


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @Abhi- Head shot only
> However people seems to get up after several headshots
> 
> And I found the graphics nowhere near Crysis 2. Then again a game is not all about graphics anyway.


It never was, I enjoyed Binary Domain thoroughly, the graphics was last gen, but for F'n 35GB space we deserved better graphics


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> but for F'n 35GB space we deserved better graphics


That I can't deny.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 10, 2012)

The game is about the storyline, IMO the storyline could have been picked a bit differently. I liked the game as I am a big fan of the series itself, though overall experiecne could have been better. 

In terms of graphics Crysis 2 is better, but i am not saying that the graphics in MP3 are bad. They are very good.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, storyline is good, gameplay is even better. Nowadays all games are so easy that even a new comer can play but this one was different. Looking back i actually enjoyed the toughness of it, at least there was a challenge included.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, storyline is good, gameplay is even better. *Nowadays all games are so easy that even a new comer can play but this one was different.* Looking back i actually enjoyed the toughness of it, at least there was a challenge included.



very true - to feel the actual challenge for some games you need to play it on hardest mode available 

BTW, This might be interesting to many 

Max Payne 3 Graphics and CPU Performance Tested, DirectX 11 Showcased - TechSpot Reviews


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> @Abhi- Head shot only
> However people seems to get up after several headshots



yea figured it out soon after posting it here 

liked the persentation of the game....feels like you are watching some action flick...also its not easy as the earlier max payne games...have few moments where I had to replay few times


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

topgear said:


> very true - to feel the actual challenge f some games you need to play it on hardest mode available
> 
> BTW, This might be interesting to many
> 
> Max Payne 3 Graphics and CPU Performance Tested, DirectX 11 Showcased - TechSpot Reviews


Meh


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone tell me who is the lady in this pic ?
*static.techspot.com/articles-info/537/bench/1680_VeryHigh.png

[YOUTUBE]W9oud9naMEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noob (Jun 10, 2012)

Crosshair is very much ****ed up in this game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2012)

35GB?! Hell were R* even smoking? It's not like it's a big, open-world game. I think the animations in bullet-time takes up so much space, as they said they included micro-animations or some crap like that to make it look smooth. 

I'm not feeling the urge to play it at all. And on the other hand, Payne looks no way near to way he was in MP2.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ *pkkumarcool* - *you are continuing your 26GB discussion ( piracy related ) despite of warning - doing it again will get you an infraction and other subsequent actions against you. You have been warned.*



Oh sorry btw i had asked just for fun not seriously


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 11, 2012)

noob said:


> Crosshair is very much ****ed up in this game


Absolutely. That's why you need to select the Auto mode, I mean the one which changes with guns, forgot the exact term.


NVIDIAGeek said:


> 35GB?! Hell were R* even smoking? It's not like it's a big, open-world game. I think the animations in bullet-time takes up so much space, as they said they included micro-animations or some crap like that to make it look smooth.
> 
> I'm not feeling the urge to play it at all. And on the other hand, Payne looks no way near to way he was in MP2.


Sure not open world, but nor too confined anyway. Definitely worth playing for any third person shooter lovers. Just my op.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Oh sorry btw i had asked just for fun not seriously



better not fun with everything  and most importantly forum rules.

BTW, how many easter eggs are there in MP3 ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]btspd5BDqME[/YOUTUBE]
Guys checkout the game on my card
Bullet time Everytime..


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 11, 2012)

I ordered it on Saturday and am expecting the delivery today


----------



## ratzee199 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Max Payne 3....*

I admit, that Max Payne 3 is gorgeous, with great graphics, great gunplay and great action...but the soul is missing. 
Max Payne series always has a darker tone, with dark film-noir kind of story line. But this time, this is pure blood-lust, filled with some extreme gunplay, blood and gore. All the people who love to watch people die in agony, when bullet pierce through thier eye-lids, their groin or their head...this is simply great. There's no denying that no other games looks this great...but when come to the story telling, it is a bit let down. 
I was not expecting this kind of future of Max Payne series. But who cares...I have to fight against a mad mob using my bullettime...they are all waiting to DIE...waiting to feel the PAYNE....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2012)

Completed the game. This is not a true sequel to Max Payne 2. Rockstar just used the brand name. That doesnot mean the game was not good but it didn't felt like Max Payne. Felt more or less like Uncharted.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Completed the game. This is not a true sequel to Max Payne 2. Rockstar just used the brand name. That doesnot mean the game was not good but it didn't felt like Max Payne. Felt more or less like Uncharted.



This. I didn't even complete this game. Tried a bit at friend's home, I thought twice 'cause it's 35GB wink. Didn't strike a thing to me. Same old action, run-and-gun type which is dominating, or shall I say, destroying gaming industry.


----------



## rider (Jun 14, 2012)

Right now I'm on chapter 7
I'm using 6770M 2GB DDR5 GPU (chk specs in my signature)
And I set DirectX10.1 in graphic settings, i put everything in *high* and turn on the FXAA and MXAA at 2x. Overall getting 35fps in average.

And yes they using the name of max payne there is nothing co-relate to last part, where the story is well ended by the writer *Sam Lake*. This game is not even written by him 
But on and all gameplay is like some super hardcore action movie. Best 3rd person action game till date, graphics are incredible, thank god! rockstar did make the PC version at same time unlike GTA IV and Alan Wake.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's my take so far:-

PROS:-

1) Good storyline. Not a sequel though.
2) Awesome graphics with rich textures and nice frame rates. Wet effects are the best I have seen.
3) Nice gameplay, tougher than previous games.
4) Cinematic actions.
5) You gotta explore variety of environments and locations.
6) No load screens.

CONS:-

1) Too much cutscenes.
2) Booz effects are overused & tiresome.
3) Feels more like an action game rather than a shooter.
4) Checkpoints aka no quick save.
5) Stepping in a particular zone automatically pushes you to the next scene.
6) You can carry only 3 weapons at a time.


In the end, this is one of the better games this year. As long as you can overlook the Max Payne name, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 15, 2012)

Bad news 


> _*Max Payne 3 Banned in UAE*
> 
> Max Payne 3 has been banned in the UAE, Red Entertainment, the official distributors for Take-Two Interactive, confirmed to us today. The country’s National Media Council prohibited the game from sale sometime last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 15, 2012)

My DUMB play 
[YOUTUBE]SC7Wyq_DYSQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]fA9hy6XBAdk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nOmXeeLEeeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Bad news



UAE does that all the time, nothing new. How is that bad news for us anyway?


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2012)

check out this this innovative news 

Max Payne 3 cheaters will only be able to play with each other - Neoseeker


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

I kind of expected this from MP3 right from beginning and seems like I was right. A typical action TPS from Rockstar.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 15, 2012)

Very very innovative.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah real nice way to fight cheaters indeed.


----------



## ratzee199 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am now in Chapter 10...at some Bus Depot...
Some of the sequences are really really bloody mess....like watching SNUFF movie....
and all those adult contains...strip bar....making of porn film....are they really needed?...
loosing interest....


----------



## macho84 (Jun 15, 2012)

its nice to play excepts few minor issues. I am at chap 3 got stuck in the stadium where all 4 side enimies are attacking 

Any stratergy to get rid of this. I have 5 pills still i cant manage no guns thats the big prob its running out soon.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> I am now in Chapter 10...at some Bus Depot...
> Some of the sequences are really really bloody mess....like watching SNUFF movie....
> and all those adult contains...strip bar....making of porn film....are they really needed?...
> loosing interest....



Well its a mature rated game so these things are OK for me.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> UAE does that all the time, nothing new. How is that bad news for us anyway?



Because im living there


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well its a mature rated game so these things are OK for me.



Imagine u playing this and ur parents came into the room what a situation would be


----------



## shantanu (Jun 16, 2012)

I had very high hopes from MP3, was waiting for this game from a long time. I completed MP2 when i was in 10th-11th grade. Mp3 is really mature game, felt a bit general game play stlying of a typical TPS, nothing new. I don't know why but it feels that the storyline could have been better. 

Though I kept on playing for straight 14 hours and completed the game in one go  

Now waiting for Absolution & AC3.


----------



## Alok (Jun 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Imagine u playing this and ur parents came into the room what a situation would be



i play witcher series and such games room locked.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Imagine u playing this and ur parents came into the room what a situation would be



Happened with me years ago when I was playing Max Payne 2, but I told my dad that he was cop. lol.



shantanu said:


> Though I kept on playing for straight 14 hours and completed the game in one go



That....is not at all healthy. Badly affects your judgement.



101gamzer said:


> Because im living there



ahh..sorry


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

Completed Max payne 3, what a bombshell is the last stage, gameplay of the ending is superb. Feels like watched some good action film.  My rating 9/10


----------



## gameranand (Jun 16, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Imagine u playing this and ur parents came into the room what a situation would be



I study in college so I live alone. No need to worry about those things. Even when I use to live with my family I used to play racing and RTS games when they were in the same room.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 16, 2012)

OT:
Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"



I had to skip that, and watch it on youtube


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"



these are the reasons i cant start the witcher series...


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"



oh god why didn't you press the UPS toggle?


----------



## noob (Jun 16, 2012)

Finished game. cut scenes was not at all an issue....ok game..but i miss the old max payne.


----------



## rider (Jun 16, 2012)

noob said:


> Finished game. cut scenes was not at all an issue....ok game..but i miss the old max payne.



last stage was "blasting" over rated action, but overall a good game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> these are the reasons i cant start the witcher series...



My prayers are with you brother.



rider said:


> last stage was "blasting" over rated action, but overall a good game.



and the badass soundtrack 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This. I didn't even complete this game. Tried a bit at friend's home, I thought twice 'cause it's 35GB wink. Didn't strike a thing to me. Same old action, run-and-gun type which is dominating, or shall I say, destroying gaming industry.



R* just announced a Max Payne 3 : Unicorn edition exclusive for NVIDIAGeek 
you can shoot/kill unicorns in slow motion.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"





cyborg47 said:


> I had to skip that, and watch it on youtube





v.Na5h said:


> these are the reasons i cant start the witcher series...





rider said:


> oh god why didn't you press the UPS toggle?



you guys you will love this  -- just hold your breathe 

Wither 2 

BTW, check this out :

Max Payne 3&rsquo;s sales slumped | Lazygamer .:: Console and PC Gaming News ::. | General News

but diablo and MP3 are two different games ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> but diablo and MP3 are two different games ?



Lazy gamer


----------



## topgear (Jun 18, 2012)

Diablo or MP3 players ??


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> Lol..once in witcher 2 triss jumped into the river(I guess act 1 or 2 ?) my mom suddenly entered the room.I pressed the restart button in the CPU-CASE. and said "God dam the computer crashed"



Hahaha Big LOL. 



topgear said:


> you guys you will love this  -- just hold your breathe
> 
> Wither 2


come on TG stop teasing them. 


			
				topgear said:
			
		

> BTW, check this out :
> 
> Max Payne 3&rsquo;s sales slumped | Lazygamer .:: Console and PC Gaming News ::. | General News
> 
> but diablo and MP3 are two different games ?



MP 3 sales saw decline due to Diablo 3 as that game was more hyped. Whats confusing ?? Even if they are different types of games then also Gamers have limited money and they chose D3 over MP3. Simple.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys how many dvds(and size) are in flipkart box,Coz in flipkart recommended hardrive requirement is only 16 Gb....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't know in how many DVD it comes but I do know that it installs in 30+ GB.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2012)

^ 4 dvds.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm......double than usual, Thanks for the info.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ 4 dvds.



4 dvd of each 4.7gb or 8gb?
btw why flipkart has written max hardrive space needed only 16gb?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2012)

8 GB each.

As for wrong info I don't know why they are misleading people. Call them and ask afterall their CC is Free anyway.


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Hahaha Big LOL.
> 
> come on TG stop teasing them.



Ok .... but those beautiful ( and sometime HOT ) pics should be admired 



> MP 3 sales saw decline due to Diablo 3 as that game was more hyped. Whats confusing ?? Even if they are different types of games then also Gamers have limited money and they chose D3 over MP3. Simple.



ok .. got the reason but the price of Diablo 3 on amazon is $60 and MP3 is only $ 28 for the pc version.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

It doesn't matter which game is cheaper. What matters is which game is highly anticipated and hyped, even if its costly then also gamers will buy that game. Take me for example, if someone gives me choice between GTA5 costing 500INR and Witcher 3 costing 1500INR in future then I'll definately purchase Witcher even if its 3 times costly than the other game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't think GTA5 will cost 500INR 

btw, whats with EA? they're increasing prices for every game they release..BF3 for 1.2k, Most Wanted for 1.3k, MoH and DS3 and Crysis 3 for 1.5k. At this rate, I kinda get a feeling that they would get a 60$ price point for us indians too


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Sad, but true. I expect GTA 5 to be priced around 1k.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Sad, but true. I expect GTA 5 to be priced around 1k.



1K yeah, just like MP3. Pricing gta4 at 500INR was such a stupid thing


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 19, 2012)

Huh? 0.5K for GTA4 was a win. So many people bought it.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 19, 2012)

Umm....gta 5 topic in mp3 cool 
Hope its 500


----------



## gameranand (Jun 19, 2012)

Guys you are not getting my point. I mean that game cost don't necessarily mean that it will have a high no. Of sales or not. It depends upon people preference and quality of the game.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> It doesn't matter which game is cheaper. What matters is which game is highly anticipated and hyped, even if its costly then also gamers will buy that game. Take me for example, if someone gives me choice between GTA5 costing 500INR and Witcher 3 costing 1500INR in future then I'll definately purchase Witcher even if its 3 times costly than the other game.





gameranand said:


> Guys you are not getting my point. I mean that game cost don't necessarily mean that it will have a high no. Of sales or not. It depends upon people preference and quality of the game.



Ok .. now I got your point clearly


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys I got my copy of MP3 from Flipkart yesterday,but I am facing problems with the activation.
I logged in to my SC account,then it asked for the key,but when i click Activate it says Error Connecting to Activation server,please try after some time.I am trying it from the past 1 hour but still the same error.What do I do??
BTW we hav to include the hyphens in the key,right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 1K yeah, just like MP3. Pricing gta4 at 500INR was such a stupid thing



People got game for low price. you jelly bro?


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm disappointed with Rockstar support. My free dlc key is not working. Sent them a message through support page and they revert after 3-4 days and apologize. Have still not resolved the problem. Now they need the following. I'm planning to send them photo/scan of my birth certificate as well.

To do so please respond with the following:

1. Photo/scan of the receipt for the game
2. Photo of the physical disc/box accompanied by your email address written on a piece of paper in the photo
3. Screenshot of your Social Club account on the MP3 page showing that you have played the game in the past and have generated progress/statistics
4. Photo/scan of the back of the code sheet with the code clearly displayed
5. The activation serial key typed into the text body of the request
6. The IP address of the computer in question (What Is My IP - Shows Your IP Address)
7. Brief description of the problem


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> I'm disappointed with Rockstar support. My free dlc key is not working. Sent them a message through support page and they revert after 3-4 days and apologize. Have still not resolved the problem. Now they need the following. I'm planning to send them photo/scan of my birth certificate as well.
> 
> To do so please respond with the following:
> 
> ...



DRM...and people still complain about piracy, lol.


----------



## clinton (Jun 21, 2012)

I am so pi**ed off abt this activation problem,sent a complaint thru SC,twitter still no reply.Better I ll start it with a crack.
I ve strted to regret purchasing the OG copy..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> People got game for low price. you jelly bro?



I bought the game 
I meant it was a stupid thing from R*'s perspective. It was obviously a great deal for gamers.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 21, 2012)

clinton said:


> I am so pi**ed off abt this activation problem,sent a complaint thru SC,twitter still no reply.Better I ll start it with a crack.
> I ve strted to regret purchasing the OG copy..



Dont regret u saved bandwidth


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello,
Can anyone please tell me how to create an offline profile in social club v1.0.9.5 ?Don't worry,I have the original game(Bought from Flipkart) but neither am I interested in playing multiplayer nor in displaying my game-play stats to the whole rockstar community!Am stuck at the loading screen.Got the game yesterday,but haven't played it till now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

moltenskull said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone please tell me how to create an offline profile in social club v1.0.9.5 ?Don't worry,I have the original game(Bought from Flipkart) but neither am I interested in playing multiplayer nor in displaying my game-play stats to the whole rockstar community!Am stuck at the loading screen.Got the game yesterday,but haven't played it till now.



Disconnect the internet and launch the game, you'll get an option to start the game in offline mode


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 21, 2012)

I did.But Social Club refuses to log in and repeats like a parrot-"Please check your internet access and try  again"!!!Arrrrrgh!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 21, 2012)

Then get a crack, as simple as that.


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 21, 2012)

Well,I did try creating a profile from a crack(Not the crack itself but the included profile) but even after switching off internet access,social club simply crashes the whole game without any warning.I don't get it.......Am feeling baffled as hell......So,now I finally have created an online account but would gladly welcome any suggestions on creating an offline account...And thanks for the suggestion....


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 21, 2012)

Best Game Ever.........!!!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2012)

moltenskull said:


> Well,I did try creating a profile from a crack(Not the crack itself but the included profile) but even after switching off internet access,social club simply crashes the whole game without any warning.I don't get it.......Am feeling baffled as hell......So,now I finally have created an online account but would gladly welcome any suggestions on creating an offline account...And thanks for the suggestion....



look at the post No. 4 by _halobolola_

Does Max Payne 3 works in Offline mode ? - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## moltenskull (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm okay but I don't have the steam version.On the disc version I tried loading a profile(not my own) in offline mode with my internet completely switched off and my anti-virus blocking all network traffic and the game worked!!!So,I tried blocking ALL executables that could interact with rockstar and it crashed again...So,I blocked socialclub.dll and it  worked for the first time but am again unable to log in on my second attempt.....So,I am currently playing with my online account........but it would be nice to have an offline account.......after all,my game has been activated so I have no need of rockstar's annoying social club.......And whatever little I have played(level 3 on easy),it is simply epic! 
Also,one little afterthought ,has anyone tried playing the game with MSI Afterburner on?It records fine but the fps meter shows that I am getting 1000 fps average!!!   At first,I was on cloud nine ,thinking that maybe my PC had morphed into some supercomputer,but then,on trying fraps,I saw that AB was not showing the correct fps readings..... XD


----------



## ajitdash (Jun 22, 2012)

guys i need a bit help in opening dis game..i juzz need the activator key for dis game..i have downloaded dat 26.31gb game file..and running it finely bt it asks the key..so cn any1 help me out..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2012)

ajitdash said:


> guys i need a bit help in opening dis game..i juzz need the activator key for dis game..i have downloaded dat 26.31gb game file..and running it finely bt it asks the key..so cn any1 help me out..



sorry not allowed here!


----------



## ajitdash (Jun 22, 2012)

sorry ny problem regarding it??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 22, 2012)

ajitdash said:


> guys i need a bit help in opening dis game..i juzz need the activator key for dis game..i have downloaded dat 26.31gb game file..and running it finely bt it asks the key..so cn any1 help me out..



*i.qkme.me/35576w.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 22, 2012)

ajitdash said:


> guys i need a bit help in opening dis game..i juzz need the activator key for dis game..i have downloaded dat 26.31gb game file..and running it finely bt it asks the key..so cn any1 help me out..



Max Payne 3 on Steam

Max Payne 3 game | Game | Flipkart.com PC

Rockstar Games Presents Max Payne 3

Also read the Rules. (Link given in my Signature)


----------



## ajitdash (Jun 22, 2012)

okhay i'm sorry...


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll start playing Max Payne 3 today


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> I'll start playing Max Payne 3 today


Didn't you play before already?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

^^ Nope 

Anyway, Reached Chapter V and so far the game is not very enjoyable and encouraging like the previous title where I had shoot bad guys to get my revenge ( and it motivated me a lot ) but playing MP3 feels like hired mercenary is doing his routine job and I feel no real urge to carry out a objective.

but it's may be too early for me to comment about this game - the experience might change from chapter V


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you kidding me? The game pure fun from the start.  

Now in chapter I-don't-remember but payne is bald. That boat ride gave me the bumpies!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Nope
> 
> Anyway, Reached Chapter V and so far the game is not very enjoyable and encouraging like the previous title where I had shoot bad guys to get my revenge ( and it motivated me a lot ) but playing MP3 feels like hired mercenary is doing his routine job and I feel no real urge to carry out a objective.
> 
> but it's may be too early for me to comment about this game - the experience might change from chapter V


You're completely right. He is just a hired agent rather than taking revenge of his terrible past life 
And no, unfortunately the experience might not change upon further progress. Only you might like when you will have the chance to bring down that damn Empario or whatever it's called. And when you'll kill that POS Becker 
Still I enjoyed the whole game


----------



## mitraark (Jun 24, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> *i.qkme.me/35576w.jpg



You're.

Anyways , I wanted to ask , if I buy the game , will I be able to play it on my Desktop and my Laptop separately ? I mean , it isn;t like those Antivirus registering things right ?Onlya allowed to be installed on 1 PC.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Are you kidding me? The game pure fun from the start.



Indeed the game is pure FUN from the start but it lacks the seriousness of the first two titles.



> Now in chapter I-don't-remember but payne is bald. That boat ride gave me the bumpies!



^^ chapter VII and the boat ride somewhat felt like I'm chasing Gold Eagle on MW2 



ithehappy said:


> You're completely right. He is just a hired agent rather than taking revenge of his terrible past life
> And no, unfortunately the experience might not change upon further progress. Only you might like when you will have the chance to bring down that damn Empario or whatever it's called.
> 
> 
> ...



you better not reveal the ultimate badass enemy in here - put it in a spiler tag instead  

Anyway, now I'm on chapter 8 .


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 25, 2012)

mitraark said:


> You're.
> 
> Anyways , I wanted to ask , if I buy the game , will I be able to play it on my Desktop and my Laptop separately ? I mean , it isn;t like those Antivirus registering things right ?Onlya allowed to be installed on 1 PC.



Yes you can. But you'll have to be online to log into your social club a/c. And I don't think that max payne 3 features cloud uploading. So your progress won't be synced, not 100% sure about this.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2012)

i like rush scenes in games 
particularly :
one was in MW2 in the snow

another in Max Payne 3 boat rush 

simply epic you can't take a breath until it finishes


----------



## ratzee199 (Jun 25, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Imagine u playing this and ur parents came into the room what a situation would be



well said.....



gameranand said:


> Well its a mature rated game so these things are OK for me.



my point is that....those particular situations are not necessary...they are not helping the storyline anyway...
I remember Max Payne 1 and hotel sequence...where we were exposed with 'VIBRATING BEDS' or 'HIDDEN CAMERA'...and there as per the store...it was justified...in here...this strip bar...is completely out of sync...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 25, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> I am now in Chapter 10...at some Bus Depot...
> Some of the sequences are really really bloody mess....like watching SNUFF movie....
> and all those adult contains...strip bar....making of porn film....are they really needed?...
> loosing interest....


Wait, how did the shopkeeper even let a kid like you have an 18+ game. 
Ohhhh! you pirated it didn't you?
----------------------------------------
btw, guys hows the multiplayer experience in this game?


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 25, 2012)

Just bought the game!  Fun time!

EDIT: Aaarrghhh! The game isn't activating.  Says "Error contacting activation server. Please check your connection or try again later.", not my connection fault since it can login to the R* Social Club account and is also giving me invalid key error when I enter a wrong key (to test). Anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> well said.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeahhh...like, the romantic scene from Titanic was totally unnecessary because that didn't help save the ship from sinking, LOL!!



s18000rpm said:


> Wait, how did the shopkeeper even let a kid like you have an 18+ game.
> Ohhhh! you pirated it didn't you?



Nah, he sounds more like an over emotional father 



ratzee199 said:


> I remember Max Payne 1 and hotel sequence...where we were exposed with 'VIBRATING BEDS' or 'HIDDEN CAMERA'...and there as per the story...



Hmm, what if your parents enter your room during that sequence? its still justified?
The game takes place in São Paulo, what else do you expect from that kind of setting? sims making love?


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

Chapter XII - today I'll complete this game


----------



## WILDLEGHORN (Jun 26, 2012)

Great screens dude 
My man you gotta love the "touche" lines in this game....the quotes are amazing to say the least!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> Wait, how did the shopkeeper even let a kid like
> btw, guys hows the multiplayer experience in this game?



The MP is really fast paced. Good luck finding a filled server. But even 3x3 TDMs are really fun in those closed maps.

Now I'm in the precinct. Been a long time since I got to play another one of those tense situations. 

EDIT:

Finished the game a few minutes ago. It felt like Payne ran out of cool situations during the later part of the story. All in all, the game is good. Enjoyed it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2012)

Now on chapter 13 - had a hard time to take out the guy with MG at the end of of level 12 - have to play that part for 3 times.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2012)

Is the story linked with MP2?


----------



## max_007 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is the story linked with MP2?


nope...completely different story


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Is the story linked with MP2?



Very little, yes.


----------



## Latinsnake (Jun 27, 2012)

MP3 lags a bit when there is audio in the game.Is there any way to extract the audio files? extracting the audio files had helped me in the past with the games GTA SA and Prototype.


----------



## joe (Jun 27, 2012)

I was finished the game on sunday. wow..... what a game. The game run smoothly with high graphics detail.

For the TOPGEAR "the guy with MG at the end of of level 12" i was played that part 8 times.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 27, 2012)

joe said:


> I was finished the game on sunday. wow..... what a game. The game run smoothly with high graphics detail.
> 
> For the TOPGEAR "the guy with MG at the end of of level 12" i was played that part 8 times.



Me too...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

joe said:


> For the TOPGEAR "the guy with MG at the end of of level 12" i was played that part 8 times.



Same here, I was so annoyed at first. But got him around after 10 times, just kept jumping around and shooting the head.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 27, 2012)

Luckily for me, in the 9th time. I loaded my machine gun and using bullet time hit just above his next... his helmet popped up and the next bullet was in his forehead


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

LOL. I was kinda sleepy at that time, didn't think about the helmet, just kept shooting the damn head and that did the job.

that a-hole is almost like a mini boss.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2012)

joe said:


> I was finished the game on sunday. wow..... what a game. The game run smoothly with high graphics detail.
> 
> For the TOPGEAR "the guy with MG at the end of of level 12" i was played that part 8 times.





ajayashish said:


> Me too...





cyborg47 said:


> Same here, I was so annoyed at first. But got him around after 10 times, just kept jumping around and shooting the head.





ajayashish said:


> Luckily for me, in the 9th time. I loaded my machine gun and using bullet time hit just above his next... his helmet popped up and the next bullet was in his forehead



I thought I was the only one here  had a hard time again to take down the armored soldier in precinct part - 5 tries this time - anyway, completed that  level and now on level 14.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 28, 2012)

I am playing Max Payne 3 on Old School(hardest) difficulty.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ you have got some guts 

Anyway, completed the Tram Ride on Chapter 14 .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 29, 2012)

^ That part was a real drag for me. Felt stale.


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

^^ even for me that part was hard but completed it in 2nd go - I just ran towards the front part of the train and did all the gun fighting from there.

Anyway, Completed the game - The game felt just awesome though still I've a feeling of something missing - may be because I'm comparing it with MP2 though this time MP3 got a whole new story line and game play as well.

I liked the feature to take down the enemy who has shoot you to drain all your health - this indeed gives you a second chance to live but this requires a painkiller at-least which is not very easy to find in the entire game.

Max can't throw a molotov or grenade is ridiculous and I also find the guns with laser lights are less accurate than any other guns but I liked the only 4 gun slots of max and the way he carries those weapons - this is more realistic than any previous MP title.

Overall, if you don't compare it with any previous MP little then the story and gameplay is very good - also the toughness of the game ( auto saves are very nicely timed ) will keep you hooked for 10+ hours which is very rare to see on any recent action tps/fps game.

This game has it's own flaws but the long waiting for MP3 seems to be fruitful at the end once you finished the game and you will be satisfied completely after playing this - for those who still did not play it - just get and play it asap - there's some wonderful experience waiting ahead


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2012)

But carrying a huge arsenal of weapons was one of the coolest part of previous titles. Anyway, this game is awesome, one of the best shooter I have played without going in comparison with any other game including previous MP titles. May be because it allows me to kill humans only, rather than aliens and zombies, but it was a hell of a ride. Well worth the 35gb space.

Damn, I need a larger SSD.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ at-least on previous MP titles we can shoot some rats which is missing this time


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> Max can't throw a molotov or grenade is ridiculous and I also find the guns with laser lights are less accurate than any other guns but I liked the only 4 gun slots of max and the way he carries those weapons - this is more realistic than any previous MP title.


Jesus, i thought i was an idiot and couldn't find any grenades or flashes. Damn! God knows how long i stayed near those Arsenals to find a grenade. Feeling stupid now 
And those laser light guns are crap, utter crap. Better to use that handgun rather than those.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

dual SMGs FTW!!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2012)

those laser sight guns are not accurate at all....hand guns are more acurate and hv less recoil allowing for better chance for head-shots...now on chapter 14...inside the train


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ at-least on previous MP titles we can shoot some rats which is missing this time




yeah, missed the melee weapons. a golf club would have been a great replacement for the baseball bat.


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ yep, I really missed the baseball bat, the walking in the dream and even a character like Vinnie Gognitti - there's no story related funny character this time


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

endings is single or many??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

Finished the game....one word AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 2, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> endings is single or many??


What do you mean? Enemy?
Well at the last stage you'll have to fight, say 25 of them, and then you'll have to take down one's plane with a grenade launcher, and then you'll have to hit him on his leg to break it, but the cut scene will do that for ya


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What do you mean? Enemy?
> Well at the last stage you'll have to fight, say 25 of them, and then you'll have to take down one's plane with a grenade launcher, and then you'll have to hit him on his leg to break it, but the cut scene will do that for ya



NO NO! He is asking if there are any multiple endings or just a single ending.

Yeah its just a single ending.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> But carrying a huge arsenal of weapons was one of the coolest part of previous titles. Anyway, this game is awesome, one of the best shooter I have played without going in comparison with any other game including previous MP titles. May be because it allows me to kill humans only, rather than aliens and zombies, but it was a hell of a ride. Well worth the 35gb space.
> 
> *Damn, I need a larger SSD*.



Why not add an HDD from you HTPC


----------



## Skud (Jul 2, 2012)

HDD? Too slow!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 2, 2012)

How much does an SSD improve the PC performance compared to the HDD?


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> What do you mean? Enemy?
> Well at the last stage you'll have to fight, say 25 of them, and then you'll have to take down one's plane with a grenade launcher, and then you'll have to hit him on his leg to break it, but the cut scene will do that for ya



the end battle is too easy this time - just :



Spoiler



Ride on a car - you don't even need to drive this and shoot with your grenade launcher - feels like CoDish


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys please help!

In the chapter 2 helicopter shootout, I can't shoot those guys accurately from the helicopter. There's no crosshair to point at, and I just keep shooting blindly. Is there any trick to this?


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

raj_55555 said:


> Guys please help!
> 
> In the chapter 2 helicopter shootout, I can't shoot those guys accurately from the helicopter. There's no crosshair to point at, and I just keep shooting blindly. Is there any trick to this?


Follow the laser pointer, if its not showing try to look for laser dot on the ground/enemy.


----------



## Abhishekrocked (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome Game.. Completed in Medium Mode.... 

The Best Third person shooter game.... Max Payne ending was Epic..

I like the Sao Paolu by the way..


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nah!! Nothing. Couldn't find any laser!!  Don't know what the issue is. I completed that part by measuring the distance between the gun's nozzle and the enemies using my finger, strangest way to play a game.


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2012)

^^ Just to make sure .. while shooting have you used the right clock to zoom the gun ?



Abhishekrocked said:


> Awesome Game.. Completed in Medium Mode....
> 
> The Best Third person shooter game.... Max Payne ending was Epic..
> 
> I like the Sao Paolu by the way..



can't say it's best but awesome is for sure


----------



## raj_55555 (Jul 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Just to make sure .. while shooting have you used the right clock to zoom the gun ?


I guess you mean the right click.. Yeah, I zoomed in before shooting. Trust me, I've tried everything, finally the manual approach worked. Right now I am in the 3rd part (11th chapter I think).
BTW I heard a dialogue "“These *******s make the NYPD look like the Hare krishnas"..
lols.. what is that supposed to mean? 



topgear said:


> can't say it's best but awesome is for sure


Which one is the best according to you?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ Ok .. I trust you and acc to me MP2 is still the best title though it's an another story.

and about the dialogue : it's pointing to the rude and aggressive actions of UFE and NYPD can't never match the way UFE is using against the people of that slum area.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh-so-fantastic!
Awesome game, made me wait for more than 7 years and all these years I solaced myself playing MP1 & 2 again and again and never got bored for even a sec. And you can see my excitement on getting my hands on MP3..I was in tears (ok, kidding now!)

Seriously the best TP shooter triology ever to hit the mankind! Waiting for Max Payne 4, may in 2022 but yet I will love to play with my kid telling him how I handled earlier versions


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ I think Max Payne 4 will release before 7 years 

Anyway, here's the first DLC fr MP3 :
Max Payne 3 DLC Local Justice Pack Now On PC In Addition To PS3, Xbox 360


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 20, 2012)

finally FiNALLY have gotten my hands on this game. After such a long wait.
Although I cannot play now will start tonight or tommorow.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2012)

What are the DLC in MP3?


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ here's all the infos you need :

Rockstar Games Presents Max Payne 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2012)

^thanx..
started playing Max Payne 3.
will post the reviews later


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 21, 2012)

darn this is a AWESOME game 
Great gameplay. Feels a joy to shoot around.

Some screenies I got in the first chap itself- 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Battlefield%203%20and%20Max%20Payne%203/MaxPayne32012-08-2115-27-20-56.jpg

Finally I see the opening video 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Battlefield%203%20and%20Max%20Payne%203/MaxPayne32012-08-2115-33-13-02.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Battlefield%203%20and%20Max%20Payne%203/MaxPayne32012-08-2115-39-01-09.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Battlefield%203%20and%20Max%20Payne%203/MaxPayne32012-08-2115-41-19-59.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Aug 21, 2012)

Finished it two days back , its just freaking awesome!!....now onto multiplayer and new York minute


----------



## Rakesh Gandhi (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

This game actually looks better on PC rather than consoles which is kinda unexpected from Rockstar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2012)

^Oh yes..this one awesome game
highly enjoyable...


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

have a look at this 

From NYC to São Paulo: Behind the Scenes of Max Payne 3


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2012)

If we believe it all then Rockstar really did a lot of work to make this game as it is now.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2012)

Definitely. This is a very polished game, just like the previous ones. You may or may not enjoy it, but there's no denying the quality.

And relatively bug-free too, at a time when we are getting used to zero-day patches and all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2012)

Skud said:


> Definitely. This is a very polished game, just like the previous ones. You may or may not enjoy it, but there's no denying the quality.
> 
> *And relatively bug-free too*, at a time when we are getting used to zero-day patches and all.



Yeah..I m on Chapter XI & haven't got any bug or FPS issues
I m playing @1080p with High Settings


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

This is very true .. I've completed the whole game ( SP campaign ) and did not face any bugs .


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2012)

The game works very good even on my tired 9500Gt. At 1024x768 can play with everything maxed out at 30 fps. Cannot play above that resolution as its max supported by my monitor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2012)

If any game is bug-free gamers feel good while playing & give it a good rating...
Rockstar did a gr8 job in MP3 after so many years of MP2


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

It wasn't just bug free but it was actually a big leap from MP2. Games don't just have to be good but the gameplay, story, graphics and all many things matter for a good or bad rating.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 26, 2012)

Reached the stadium mission and killed the Sniper. Game is getting interesting but story feels a huge let down to what original Max Payne games are.
Everything except story is truly mind blowing.


----------



## Skud (Aug 26, 2012)

Story is not that bad, but too much flashbacks and cut-scenes make it hard to follow at certain times.

You cannot live under the shadow of the murder of your wife and child forever though. This edition has helped Max move out of it. Hope MP4 would be even better.


----------



## nginx (Aug 26, 2012)

Best game I have ever played apart from Saint's Row Third. Liked it so much that I have finished it twice now. I think its the gritty crime drama like story that sets Max Payne 3 apart from any other game. The gameplay mechanics are spot on too.

My only peeve with this game is that the cut scenes can't be skipped which was a major annoyance on my second time through the game on hard.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Reached the stadium mission and killed the Sniper. Game is getting interesting but story feels a huge let down to what original Max Payne games are.
> Everything except story is truly mind blowing.



story is thin maybe cause MP is fighting as a bodyguard. once it start to get personal (next 2 chapter) you'll know what is actually wrong. for now keep killing bad guys.


----------



## HTBR (Aug 26, 2012)

How is the multiplayer scene on the PC version ?? Is it active?? And how much do i need to download from steam if i buy the retail version ?? My experience with steam has been  so far


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 26, 2012)

around 27gb you have to download...


----------



## HTBR (Aug 26, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> around 27gb you have to download...



Are you kidding me?? The retail disk has no data or what ?


----------



## havoknation (Aug 26, 2012)

HTBR said:


> How is the multiplayer scene on the PC version ?? Is it active?? And how much do i need to download from steam if i buy the retail version ?? My experience with steam has been  so far



MP3 Multiplayer is amazing. I am playing it nowadays. My ID is "havoknation" .And I am not getting any lag though. Amazing missions. 1 vs 1, team vs team, crew vs crew, etc


----------



## HTBR (Aug 26, 2012)

havoknation said:


> MP3 Multiplayer is amazing. I am playing it nowadays. My ID is "havoknation" .And I am not getting any lag though. Amazing missions. 1 vs 1, team vs team, crew vs crew, etc



How much did you download after installing from the disk ?  I have to upgrade my PC before i can even think of playing MP3


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 27, 2012)

Skud said:


> Story is not that bad, but too much flashbacks and cut-scenes make it hard to follow at certain times.
> 
> You cannot live under the shadow of the murder of your wife and child forever though. This edition has helped Max move out of it. Hope MP4 would be even better.



Flashbacks? I havent got them yet. Lets see. Will keep my views about story with myself before posting till I complete.
The game is really fast paced now compared to what it was before. Not that I am complaining a little bit


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2012)

Finally completed.

Right from the start when the game starts with Max Payne (in his room) is excellent.
background music is also superb & not to forget the menu with random Max Payne avatars.

The most important is Graphics which gets a 9.5/10.
everything is designed in detail from the reflecting floors to the reflecting wall paintings glasses...
even the character detailing in cut scenes.

Some of the cut scenes feels like Mafia 2 is being played.

The heart of the game 'Bullet Time' is splendid to watch which Rockstar has improved a lot and the old pain killers.
introducing the new 'Bullet Cam' is also innovative (indeed I like slow motion) 

Each and every level is detailed to a maximum extent.

A.I is also impressive...where enemies detect you if you point the gun on any one of them.

I wonder how much of dialogue scripts is written for it.Each & every step Max murmurs a dialogue (which sounds good though).

Story is not at all related with its predecessors,giving it a unique feel.But I think the new Max look after 12yrs is really a gr8 job done here.

I played it on normal difficulty but still felt like some parts were really challenging to complete where I had to reload 2~4 times.

The only annoying thing I found is the target point of the gun...which some times difficult to spot specially when taking aim from a cover.

Action is new to this game when from a free fall or sliding tables which is totally like COD type...

overall its an awesome game with new features and a must play to all MP fans


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ the game is absolutely amazing but talking about aiming guns - they are OK for me but the laser guns absolutely sucks, painkillers ain't easily available and once you restart from a checkpoint your health will be reset to 100% which is a little unrealistic and if they have added subtitles for brazilian language conversation that would have been a nice addition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ the game is absolutely amazing but talking about aiming guns - they are OK for me but the laser guns absolutely sucks, painkillers ain't easily available and once you restart from a checkpoint your health will be reset to 100% which is a little unrealistic and if they have added subtitles for brazilian language conversation that would have been a nice addition.



Oh yeah..which language they speak.Is is Portuguese?

and also the Highlight of some words (in big fonts) in dialogues looks cool....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 28, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ the game is absolutely amazing but talking about aiming guns - they are OK for me but the laser guns absolutely sucks.



true. i thought laser guns will be easy to handle. instead it is better to pick a silenced SMG.



topgear said:


> painkillers ain't easily available and once you restart from a checkpoint your health will be reset to 100% which is a little unrealistic



also its not fun cause now you can dive into a group of enemies without worrying about getting killed cause of low health. but yes, painkillers are a bit hard to find but i never seem to run out of them except in the stadium mission (learning curve) and once you exit the strip club after meeting diSilva for the first time. a lot of enemies there use motolov which renders cover useless and the have better cover than max shooting from top, middle, bottom building as well as back and front. passed the level after 10-12 retries.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

the game is brilliant. although it doesn't feel like a max payne because it lost the noire feel. it's still a great game in its own right.
i too found it a little hard to spot the crosshair when bullet-time is activated.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh yeah..which language they speak.Is is Portuguese?
> 
> and also the Highlight of some words (in big fonts) in dialogues looks cool....



yep, Brazilians do speak Portuguese - it's their mother tongue. 



Sam said:


> true. i thought laser guns will be easy to handle. instead it is better to pick a silenced SMG.
> 
> also its not fun cause now you can dive into a group of enemies without worrying about getting killed cause of low health. but yes, painkillers are a bit hard to find but i never seem to run out of them except in the stadium mission (learning curve) and once you exit the strip club after meeting diSilva for the first time. a lot of enemies there use motolov which renders cover useless and the have better cover than max shooting from top, middle, bottom building as well as back and front. passed the level after 10-12 retries.



the only situation when I ran out of painkiller is on the collapsing building where you have to take down a guy with MG ( and mask ) and some grueling fight with other enemies - remember the building where they ( UFE ) were conducting human parts trafficking and MNax planted C4 to destroy it - I find this level ( seond part ) to be the mnost toughest part of this game.

The best part of this game is still the boat race to rescue Fabiana - it's a little CoDish but felt very well and presented in a lot better way.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2012)

i found the C4 planting part easy. there were sufficient amount of painkillers in the armory to get you through the entire part plus some cool guns. only the latter part was hard as it was a time trial.

also liked the chase but it was tricky to hit the other boats as they take shots at you. But it was a nice addition to MP, unexpected but yes well presented.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ yep, planting C4 was easy but the time limited second part was very tough - completed it in 3 tries though.

BTW, here's a little news for all the MP part :

*www.computerandvideogames.com/364977/max-payne-3-update-improves-cheat-protection-load-times/


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2012)

^I don't know if this seems hard on normal difficulty what will happen in extreme setting


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

^^ did anyone even play it at extreme difficulty mode ? I think not.


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ did anyone even play it at extreme difficulty mode ? I think not.



The normal one was PITS, specially because of less checkpoints.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> also its not fun cause now you can dive into a group of enemies without worrying about getting killed cause of low health. but yes, painkillers are a bit hard to find but i never seem to run out of them except in the stadium mission (learning curve) and once you exit the strip club after meeting diSilva for the first time. a lot of enemies there use motolov which renders cover useless and the have better cover than max shooting from top, middle, bottom building as well as back and front. passed the level after 10-12 retries.



It was done to open the game for newcomers to the game and casual gamers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Reached mission where Max is attacked by son of drug lord(New Jersey)
The story is somewhat picking up now..hope the overall story wont dissapoint


----------



## gameranand (Sep 17, 2012)

It won't trust me.


----------



## Jripper (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol the game's difficulty seems to rise up a level after max goes bald. I played in normal and it was okay till he had hair. once he shaved that off,the missions after that became a lot harder 

And yes lasersight gun system got screwed up big time. it is very difficult to aim with that damn thing -_-

But this is one epic game by rockstar.  Hope that gta5 will be the same visually and will be coded similarly and not like gta4 was -_-


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Lol the game's difficulty seems to rise up a level after max goes bald. I played in normal and it was okay till he had hair. once he shaved that off,the missions after that became a lot harder



my experience is exactly the opposite


----------



## dan4u (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone tried multiplayer?? it doesn't seem to connect to the servers for me........


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 21, 2012)

topgear said:


> my experience is exactly the opposite



Play on hard, the game takes a toll on you with so many retakes  but is satisfying when you make it


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ Ok .. nice to know you are so far the only one who played this on Hard mode ... congrats


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Yes experience does changes on difficulty settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2012)

Got to chapter X I think. Saving Giovanna. Story is really isnt that bad. 
Flashback missions are also quite enjoyable. For some reason I am liking the challenge of killing wave after wave of enemies.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 12, 2012)

max payne 3's story is good....but max payne1 & 2 story were much better...


----------



## techbulb (Oct 13, 2012)

Running_bull said:


> max payne 3's story is good....but max payne1 & 2 story were much better...



1&2 were Much much better compared to 3 .this was bad


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 13, 2012)

Running_bull said:


> max payne 3's story is good....but max payne1 & 2 story were much better...



to tell the truth...MP3 has no connection in story from MP1 & MP2....
it's a whole new aged Max Payne after so many years


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2012)

I liked the story now. A guy cant be stuck under loss for his whole life(the same waa told to me by members in other thread too.)


----------



## Quick (Jun 13, 2014)

Morpheus said:


> Just bought the game!  Fun time!
> 
> EDIT: Aaarrghhh! The game isn't activating.  Says "Error contacting activation server. Please check your connection or try again later.", not my connection fault since it can login to the R* Social Club account and is also giving me invalid key error when I enter a wrong key (to test). Anyone else had the same problem?



Hi Morpheus,

Did you find a fix for this problem. I got this game from flipkart some weeks back but still can't get it to run. I get the same error' Error contacting activation server. Please check your connection or try again later'

Thanks


----------

